# Lucas



## Fabry_cekko (11 Novembre 2013)

Ho visto che manca il topic su questo quì. Centrocampista classe 92 del PSG e della Nazionale Brasiliana.
come vi sembra? A me l'anno scorso aveva impressionato tantissimo soprattutto contro il Barcellona, li aveva fatti impazzire, però ultimamente non girano belle voce su di lui...


----------



## tequilad (11 Novembre 2013)

Sembra essersi un pò perso...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Novembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Sembra essersi un pò perso...



tecnicamente però è perfetto nò?


----------



## Mou (11 Novembre 2013)

Non capisco chi gli ha preso il posto... Thiago Motta? Cavani? Lavezzi?


----------



## tequilad (11 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> tecnicamente però è perfetto nò?



Tecnicamente è bravo...ma non basta nel calcio


----------



## Djici (11 Novembre 2013)

questo ha tutto per diventare uno dei migliori al mondo.
pero non capisco perche lo mettono sulla destra... potrebbe essere nettamente piu pericoloso sulla sinistra.


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2013)

Io credo che i problemi siano sostanzialmente due. Uno gioca in un modulo che non lo valorizza. Punto secondo, collegato al primo, credo manco lui ancora abbia capito cosa vuol fare da grande, mi spiego meglio. Cos'è? Un'ala? Un trequartista? Una seconda punta? Manco lui lo sa. 

Ha bisogno di trovare l'allenatore giusto, che gli trovi la giusta collocazione per valorizzarlo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Novembre 2013)

Per il momento resta una cacata.


----------



## pennyhill (11 Novembre 2013)

A me continua a sembrare fortissimo, e non ho notato un calo vistoso. Certo, se Blanc gioca con il 4-3-3, a chi dovrebbe togliere il posto?


----------



## Hammer (11 Novembre 2013)

Mr. Quarantaquattro milioni


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> A me continua a sembrare fortissimo, e non ho notato un calo vistoso. Certo, se Blanc gioca con il 4-3-3, a chi dovrebbe togliere il posto?



Blanc mi pare tenda a giocare più con il 4-4-2 o 4-3-1-2


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (11 Novembre 2013)

ragazzi questo è un fenomeno, se dite che non è niente di che vuol dire che di pallone non ne capite niente.
crea perennemente superiorità numerica


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Novembre 2013)

chi dice è un fenomeno, chi addirittura una cacata 
raramente ho visto un giocatore creare così tanti problemi al Barcellona...parlo della sfida ai quarti l'anno scorso


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> chi dice è un fenomeno, chi addirittura una cacata



Ed alla fine è come sempre la via di mezzo, un giocatore con enormi capacità che ancora non riesce ad esprimere in toto, senza dimenticare comunque i suoi soli 21 anni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ed alla fine è come sempre la via di mezzo, un giocatore con enormi capacità che ancora non riesce ad esprimere in toto, senza dimenticare comunque i suoi soli 21 anni.



già hai fatto bene a sottolineare l'età...è ancora giovanissimo


----------



## pennyhill (11 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Blanc mi pare tenda a giocare più con il 4-4-2 o 4-3-1-2



Ibra è sempre libero di fare quello che vuole, come con Ancelotti, ma alla fine lui Lavezzi e Cavani sempre tre punte sono.  Poi Thiago Motta centrale con Verratti e Matuidi mezz'ali.

Motta basso con Verratti e Matuidi.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2013)

Io quest'anno l'ho visto in svariate occasioni, spesso giocano centrali in mezzo al campo due tra Motta-Verratti-Matuidi. Sugli esterni Lucas, Lavezzi o Menez. A volte Pastore dietro le punte. Davanti quando giocano assieme Ibra e Cavani difficilmente non li ho visti giocare con il 4-4-2 molto offensivo, di fatto un 4-2-4.


----------



## pennyhill (11 Novembre 2013)

Diciamo che a inizio stagione era sicuramente così, prima che Pastore venisse estromesso, e con Verratti che andava pure in panchina. Ora invece Verratti, Motta e Matuidi li fa giocare sempre insieme. Con Rabiot, Lucas e Menez che tornano molto utili per il turnover.
Comunque sono il primo a non ritenerlo un 4-3-3 puro, perché come ho detto prima, Ibra è libero di fare quello che vuole. Sarà un caso, ma le uniche due volte in cui Cavani ha realizzato più di un gol (due doppiette), l’ha fatto senza Ibra in campo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Novembre 2013)

Il PSG dovrebbe spostare Ibra nel ruolo di seconda punta/trequartista, con Cavani centravanti e Lucas e Lavezzi sugli esterni. Cavani esterno è sprecato e in effetti si registra un calo di rendimento quando non gioca da centravanti.


----------



## Jaqen (21 Novembre 2013)

Se giocassi a Fifa con il PSG solo


Cavani Ibra
Lucas Pastore Lavezzi
Verratti


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Se giocassi a Fifa con il PSG solo
> 
> 
> Cavani Ibra
> ...



sei un difensivista, catenaccio e contropiede


----------



## 2515 (24 Novembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sei un difensivista, catenaccio e contropiede



Io gioco così
Balo
Elsha Wilshere Gotze
Pogba Verratti
XD


----------

